# My set up



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got all bits and pieces to now. R58 with zenith 65e. Sage knock box, rhino tamp mat, and some cheapi scales!

Well happy and learning new stuff everyday!

















doh darn phone need to correct pic on pc later!!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Photos are obligatory


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I think added now correct way up lol


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate your good to go now


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Some sleepless nights ahead lol enjoy that lovely setup u have there.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks all, I have to say so far serving me very well, better than I thought it would be and am getting the hang of it all slowly. Family say its like visiting a proper coffee shop lol and machine looks immense!

I spent a lot of time reading up on single v dual boiler and what I would need etc.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

lee1980 said:


> Family say its like visiting a proper coffee shop lol


Except proper coffee shops usually ask for "£2.5" - next accessory you need is a blackboard and chalk for your price list hahaha! My friends now ring me 45 mins before they arrive to tell me to put the R58 on to warm. ... Not sure all of them can get their heads round Ethiopian Naturals though - my favourite coffee but that is the only one people haven't asked for seconds of! I suppose the funk is an acquired taste but hey, more Rocko for me!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

oh yea £2.50 or more often than that! hehe, yea its already like that with family oh is it on?

So need to get weird tasting coffee to put them off lol.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

lee1980 said:


> oh yea £2.50 or more often than that! hehe, yea its already like that with family oh is it on?
> 
> So need to get weird tasting coffee to put them off lol.


Try lavazza should work a treat


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

I love those Rocket dials. Pure art.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)




----------

